# Westbranch musky reproduction



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I know they stopped stalking the lake with musky/tiger musky a few years ago. With all the pike swimming around it's obvious those things reproduce. Been wondering if the musky do as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Most of the guys are treating them with kit gloves when released so pressure shouldn't be much of an issue, I myself have caught some little ones here and there fishing for walleye, i don't know if they were natural or stocked.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

As far as I know Ohio has not stopped the muskie stocking program at WB. In fact it has become one of the premire muskie lakes in the state.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I didnt know they stopped! I thought that was the only thing they stocked there besides leftover eyes from Berlin and Milton!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

2600 advanced fingerlings in 2013. Very little natural reproduction as far as I know.

https://www2.ohiodnr.com/MuskieLog/stocking.aspx


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

When the water is at its peak clarity,,early Spring,, if you know what to look for,,you can find a few spawn beds of theirs,, i have seen what to look for years ago at Mogadore Res.,,& recognized the same characteristics at W.B. I don't know how much Natural reproduction goes on there,,but I know that chances are,,with that many Muskies around,,a few are gonna be Frisky!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Tiger muskie are hybrid/ sterile


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree surfnturf,,Tigers,,Most probably won't reproduce,,But Rod Hawg,,made reference to both strains..I was speaking to the true strain.. However,,In Nature,,a Natural phenomenon can occur..When a Northern & Muskie,,(Muskie eggs & Northern sperm) are met ,,Bingo = Tiger Muskies..It is said to be a VERY RARE happening,,but none the less it can happen,,& Science believes that was the true origin of the Tiger Muskie.. According to;"Ezine Articles"Missouri D.O. W & others... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

The only inland resrvoir in Ohio that has ever had documented natural reproduction of Muskies is Berlin. And they have not stopped stocking West Branch, it receives 1 advanced Muskie fingerling per surface acre of water per year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

dtigers1984 said:


> The only inland resrvoir in Ohio that has ever had documented natural reproduction of Muskies is Berlin. And they have not stopped stocking West Branch, it receives 1 advanced Muskie fingerling per surface acre of water per year.


Are you sure that Lake Milton doesn't also naturally reproduce? For as small as it is, it used to be a heck of a Muskie lake. Seemed like every year someone fishing for Crappie would tie into a king hell Muskie. Of course, they could have come from Berlin which is just up river. I think when they breached Milton dam a lot of the Muskies went down river. I remember when the Muskie fishing in the Mahoning River near Leavittsburg was a hot ticket.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Are you sure that Lake Milton doesn't also naturally reproduce? For as small as it is, it used to be a heck of a Muskie lake. Seemed like every year someone fishing for Crappie would tie into a king hell Muskie. Of course, they could have come from Berlin which is just up river. I think when they breached Milton dam a lot of the Muskies went down river. I remember when the Muskie fishing in the Mahoning River near Leavittsburg was a hot ticket.


Am I sure they don't reproduce in Milton, no. Anything is possible. But, it has never been documented as happening. And yes, there are definitly fish that come thru the Berlin dam into Milton at time. If there are true wild Muskies in Milton I would bet money that they got into Milton via the dam. Milton is the same as West Branch, in that it gets 1 advanced fingerling stocked per year for every surface acre of water.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Good stuff. Thanks guys


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

:Banane38: stalking the lake? are they stealthily roaming the lake shore with a tiger muskie in their hands?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i do believe their is more natural reproduction for muskies in many of these lakes than believed. as far as milton and berlin are damned sections of the mahoning river the mahoning river is 
documented that muskies are native to the river so it would make sense that both would hold natural muskies from their original state when these lakes where still the mahoing river. the fish where already their. and even after the damning and even after draining their would still be a few natural muskies in the lake. the habitat for natural reproduction is most certainly still their and possible. i just think its hard for the muskies to reproduce naturally though with non naturally produced fish. like the ones the division of wildlife stocks. this is just a theory of mine and its hard to explain through words i could demonstrate though a diagram my theory easier. but i think the few natural muskies that where their or still may be their have a hard time finding natural partners to spawn with i do know that the muskies the division stocks will go through the process of spawn i just dont know how fertile these fish are. the original muskies that where in these lake probably spawned successfully on their own but once they started trying to spawn with the divisions muskies the reproduction started failing and the natural muskies started having a hard time find natural partners and as time went on the natural strain started to thin out. now i know my theory is all is scattered and possibly completely incorrect but its just a thought. i do know how ever that mosquito has a very small population of muskies that some how are around with out a explanation. maybe someone threw a few in their or they are their from when the lake was once a river before it was damned and no i am not talking about pike i said muskies a couple years ago there was even a few pictures of some muskies caught out of mosquito and posted on ogf i think life just finds a way. on a side note they say steelhead are infertile but there is also documentation by a ogf member of a isolated population that has reproduced in a trib of the cuyahoga river. weird stuff life finding its way


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THE,,Most Powerful Force on our Planet!! Ma'Nature,,She has been producing inexplicable wonders for ages...... She's undeniable!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

The fish the odnr stock are more than capable of reproducing and go through the motions every year. Our lakes are silted in and thus the muskies aren't successful. As dtigers stated the only inland lake with documented reproduction is Berlin and it isn't stocked.


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Nature finds a way to continue itself.

A an invitro-fertilized/test tube baby-human is fertile enough to reproduce with a "WILD" strain human, fish are no different.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

From the folks at Dept. of Wildlife:

West Branch and Milton are stocked annually at a rate of 1 fish per acre. Berlin Lake is unique in being the only reservoir in Ohio supporting a self-sustaining, fishable population.

Fish Safe!

RangerJulie


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

rangerjulie said:


> From the folks at Dept. of Wildlife:
> 
> West Branch and Milton are stocked annually at a rate of 1 fish per acre. Berlin Lake is unique in being the only reservoir in Ohio supporting a self-sustaining, fishable population.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on what you say, but a fishable population in Berlin ??? I think you need to talk To Phil Hillman on that part...


----------

